# rattling under hood...



## benbailey84 (Dec 9, 2010)

03 2.5 altima, i am hearing a rattling while the motor is running, however when i push the car back while its in park it stops, i am thinking its the motor mount. how could i tell?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If it makes a heavy rattle/ clunk most likely it'll be the mount at the timing cover. Those break all the time.


----------

